# DIY Rattlesnake skin mount write up



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Ill start off by saying this is my first time doing a write up, im absolutely no expert or taxidermist. All i wanted to do was to try and hang up a rattle my self while drinking some cold ones with friends.. Enjoy!

1. First you want to make sure you kill yourself a snake, and most importantly make it easier on yourself and take the time to skin it properly not leaving any meat on the skin!









2. After you skin the snake, make sure all or most of the meat is off and wash the skin in cold water.

3. Once your done washing the skin mix 1 part rubbing alcohol and 1 part glycerin inside a glass jar with a lid. Make sure you mix enough to cover the snake skin. Try to either coil the snake in the jar or lightly roll it. DONT JUST THROW IT IN.









4. Place the jar in a cool dark place (i placed my in one of my kitchen empty cabinet) You want to leave the jar stored for about 3 days and every day stir the jar.

5. After the third day take the skin out and rinse it down in cold water. Carefully try pilling off some left over meat while rinsing it.

6. After rinsing it, carefully with a towel or rag damp off some of the water off both sides of the skin. Once done place the snake on a surface where you can thumb tack it down ( i used my work bench). Lay the skin belly up and thumb tack it down on one side from head to tail. Once one side is done carefully stretch the opposite side and tack it down. You want to make sure the skin is nice and stretched. Once done apply a thin coat of glycerin on the belly and let it dry in a cool dark place for about a day ( i left it in my garage).

















7. While i waited it to dry i brain stormed a simple idea to mount the snake on. I took a trip to Homedepot and bought a 2x12x8 and cut it 6 ft. Then i went by hobby lobby and bought myself a yard of leather i liked. Took it home and with the help of an electric staple gun ( thanks Tyra) i wrapped the 2x12 with leather. 

















8. After about a day the skin finished drying and from the looks of it, i think the glycerin helps the meat rise off the skin. So i took my Case knife and scrapped off more meat.

9. Finally satisfied i removed the thumb tack and allowed the scale side of the skin to air dry for about an hour. After it was dry i took the skin and my board and placed it on top of the board to see how i wanted glued down. Before i glued it, i took the skin and sprayed it with a clear coat (i was not to sure about spraying it with a matte clear coat but i went ahead and did it. It came out good and so far has not damaged the skin).

10. Once convinced i took a can of 3M spray glue and began slowly gluing the skin to the board. I did it in ruffly 1ft sections and as i went down i placed the left over 2x12 on top of the glued area.

















Finally end results!









It was a fun project nothing to hard, if any one has comments, opinion, or questions feel free to post. Also thanks Tyra for helping and drinking cold ones. I forgot to mention its a good idea to have a good time as you try this, i enjoyed a CABRITO as i did my skin. Thanks


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Bigger image.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Awesome*

Thanks for posting.


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an 8' skin that has been tanned and ive had it layin on top of my entertainment center. Unseen. I javent been able to find an old weathered board large enough for it. Wanted sumthin a lil rustic. But, i really like the leather idea. That looks real good. Mine has been sittn for over 2 yrs and is startn to peel. Ive been wonderin if the spray clear coat would work to protect it. May do the same thing and finally get this snake skin displayed. The actual size is 7'-10" if i remember right. Its stretched 5". I told my cousin not to stretch so that it would be close to actual size. Good job. Thanks for the post and idea


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice job, great write up!!


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I don't see any bullet holes, how did it die ?


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I was going to shoot it with my judge but I have never seen one this big so I ran its head over with my truck. Didn't want to put holes on it


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

diamondback72 said:


> I have an 8' skin that has been tanned and ive had it layin on top of my entertainment center. Unseen. I javent been able to find an old weathered board large enough for it. Wanted sumthin a lil rustic. But, i really like the leather idea. That looks real good. Mine has been sittn for over 2 yrs and is startn to peel. Ive been wonderin if the spray clear coat would work to protect it. May do the same thing and finally get this snake skin displayed. The actual size is 7'-10" if i remember right. Its stretched 5". I told my cousin not to stretch so that it would be close to actual size. Good job. Thanks for the post and idea


I wanted to do the same thing as far as making it look rustic. When I saw the leather It reminded me of an old horse saddle.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice. thanks for show us.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Good job Jr.......It turned out mucho bueno`....Here in a few weeks, come over and I'll show ya how to do Euro Skulls...Be as easy as that snake skin...as young as you are,,,you will be a professional in no time:cheers:


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha thanks Sid but I rather you show me those big bucks you see at the ranchito!! And I'm growing old quick with this shift work!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is cool!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Not to hijack, but I have always tacked them up, and lathered them in antifreeze to cure. Worked very well for me.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice job!!! Brett


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thanks! for sharing.....Great imfo!!*

*...Mark*


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks nice, I like the leather over the board. The difficult part of doing snakes is not tearing them as you work with them. Next time try doing a skin with natual tanning form the bark of oak (or acorns) and mesquite trees. They have tannic acid that will cure and oils that give them a shinny finish. I takes longer to tan, but the skin will last a lot longer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Now if you really wanted to do it right, you should have gotten one of your grandmas old Buck Skin Kotex, soaked it in pregnant javelina urine, then pressed it between two cured mesquite logs to extract the real genuine tannic acids. Then mix with crushed up dried buck testicles, and some Banana Boat tanning oil. Rub it all over it, then store in a Jack Daniel whiskey barrell for no more than 32 hours. It will last for hundreds of years and look like it was still alive....Don't you know anything Jr!!!!!..... Keep hanging out with old farts in their barn, swilling the cold demon fluid, watching videos, hearing stories, and pay attention.....You did a fine job on your first one...Top notch amigo.....


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I preserved a rattlesnake skin using good ol anti freeze. Soaked it for 2 days and it came out looking great, the color actually seemed better on it afterwards. So it may be another alternative in case you don't have any glycerin laying around


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol that sounds like a tommy topper recepiet Tyra. I'm sure there is hundreds of ways to do it. I was happy with my end results but most importantly having a good old time with friends while doing is priceless. I mounted my to just have an excuse for steaks and beer!


----------

